# HomeVerzeichnis von Benutzer ermitteln?



## Guest (27. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Datei in folgendem Ordner speichern:

..\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Benutzer"\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp

Gibt es eine Methode den Pfad bis einschliesslich Benutzer zu ermitteln?

Unter "Benutzer" ist natürlich der gerade angemeldete Benutzer zu verstehen.

MfG Patrick


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jul 2007)

Sollte weiterhelfen:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/essential/environment/properties.html
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Die_Umgebung_eines_Java_Programms/5.html


----------



## Gast (27. Jul 2007)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jul 2007)

Kein Problem. 

Vielleicht postest Du ja später einen Lösungsausschnitt. Dann haben andere auch noch etwas davon.


----------

